# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  2 vragen!

## Ekemas

Hallo,

ik heb 2 vragen.
Ten eerste zou ik willen weten of het normaal is dat je 2 maanden na een gekneusde schouder er nog steeds last van hebt?

En ten tweede: is het ook normaal dat ik 7 maanden na gescheurde ligamenten in mijn enkel (niet helemaal afgescheurd) bij het sporten nog altijd last ondervind?

Groeten (graag een antwoord  :Big Grin: )

----------

